# How do you delete uploaded photos?



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

I've uploaded photos in the past, and they aren't attached to any post on the forum, but when I try to make an advanced post and I click on attachments, I have a home folder that pops up with all the photos I've ever uploaded. I can't find a way to delete these and it says they'll be deleted in a day if I don't use them but they've been up there for years.

Can anyone help out with this? I'd really like to take these pictures down.

Best,
Sev


----------

